# Game Thread, Utah Jazz vs Bucks, Nov 11



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

@









*Utah Jazz at Milwaukee Bucks *
7:00 Central on My 24 and listen live on WTMJ 620 AM

*Bucks Starting line up:*










































Bogut - Redd - Patterson - Williams - Villanueza

*Bucks Bench*
































Bell - Blake - Skinner - Gadzurik

* Houston Rockets *




































Williams - Miles - Okur - Boozer - Kirilenko
​


> From JS OnLIne:
> 
> About the Jazz: Utah won its first four games before falling, 96-89, at New Jersey on Wednesday night. But it bounced back with a 107-100 victory at Boston on Friday, led by 26 points from guard Deron Williams. Former Los Angeles Lakers and Golden State guard Derek Fisher was obtained in an off-season trade to provide a veteran backup in the backcourt. Utah's strong start includes victories over Golden State, Phoenix and Detroit. The Jazz rallied in the fourth quarter to win at Phoenix, and Mehmet Okur's block of a layup attempt by Richard Hamilton preserved a 103-101 home victory over the Pistons earlier this week.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

Why is Shane Battier in Okurs spot?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

MRedd22 said:


> Why is Shane Battier in Okurs spot?


Because I maded a boo-boo editing the pics. 

Fixed now.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

This will be an interesting game. The Jazz are poor perimeter defenders. I think if the Bucks shoot well from the outside and can rebound decently it will be a close game.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

michael redd 43 points so far:O


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

49 now. Jazz are keeping the Bucks at arm's length though.


----------



## DurantDurant (Nov 12, 2006)

Dissapointing game...Too bad Redd went crazy for 57 points and we lost. Deron Williams is amazing, 27 points and 15 assists. He's making passing on Chris Paul not seem as bad as previously thought.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Michael Redd is a machine. The guy was freakin on fire during the 2nd half. Granted the Jazz don't have anybody to guard him after Kirilenko went out, still... he's got to make the shots.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Wow....Michael Redd. I'm sorry you guys couldn't win that game, but MAN. I'll be keepin' my eye on the Bucks next game.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Woelfel talks about Redd's performance:



> Maybe now they'll start taking notice of Michael Reddaround the country.
> 
> Redd has been one of the elite players in the NBA for the last couple of seasons, but nobody outside of Milwaukee and the state of Wisconsin seems to have acknowledged that.
> 
> ...


http://www.journaltimes.com/blogs/woelfel_world_of_sports/


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Where is Charlie Villanueva? The guy was non-existent in this game and I'm starting to fear that this guy just isn't fitting into the system. Everyone was trying to tell me that we ripped off the Raptors in that deal but I'm just not seeing it...someone tell me wrong but I think TJ Ford was a better fit for this team.


----------

